# xf86 ati driver(6.8.0-r1) upgrade lock up System randomly

## pstar

Just did a 

```
emerge --update --deep --ask --newuse world
```

 yesterday, and from this morning, my system begin random lock up something from every fifteen minutes to an hour or so. And noticeable always happened when I am using Firefox.

It is like an old nightmare come back again, as I tried install Arch Linux end of 2007 and finally give up as the same random lockup  problem persisted and couldn't find a  solution for quite a few days and tried a varies of solutions with no luck . Based on research I was doing at that time, this sort of random lock up problems are particular hard to solve and most likely machine depends and related to very low level issues(ie. not a problem caused by Firefox or Xfce4 or Gnome) .

Anyway I think I have a better luck here as this time the problem boiled down to an upgrade I did yesterday and only a couple of update happened and this particular machine WAS working fine yesterday before the update, and I think there are no better place to find solution for a particular issue than from Gentoo forums or IRC which I will probably try later. 

The symptoms goes like I already described: Random lock up in Xfce4 when open or switch in firefox tabs range from less than half hour open up to one hour or so and if I do not open Firefox it is pretty stable but unfortunately it is not only firefox, epiphany will do the same as my previous experience, and when it lock up, I can still move my mouse around but the movement become sluggish now, and the system will not react to any actions from mouse button or keyboard input even for switch terminals alike. I can ssh from other machine and using top I can see that X is using 99 percent of CPU.

I tried to upgrade to a newer masked version of xf86 ati driver which is 6.9.0 but still lockup, the next step I will try I think is downgrade to xf86 ati driver to 6.6.3, to make sure my system still stable on that stage but even so, I wouldn't consider going backwards is a solution.

I didn't find any of my configuration or log file suspectable, but that is exactly why I am looking for help here:

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Jul 2008 21:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/gentoo-china"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 acl alsa berkdb cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd encode firefox freetype gdbm gif glitz gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg latex lm_sensors midi mmx mp2 mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection samba sdl session spl srt sse ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode x x264 x86 xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync   30-81

   VertRefresh    56-75

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

and here is lspci output:

```
 lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

01:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

01:09.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP MicroModem 56 (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary)

```

Many thanks in advance.

----------

## mjf55

I  have also had an issue with this driver.  Using a Thinkpad T42, this driver causes a blank screen when starting kdm.  The system is still there to some extent, as I can C-A-D and reboot.  Backing down to the prior level 6.6.3 allows the system to work correctly.  

If needed, I will re-install the driver and gather the emerge --info and xorg.0.log data.  Just let me  know.

----------

## pstar

@Mark

I will try to set AGP to 4x mode instead of 8x to see if it is working, which is suggested by Ati binary driver wiki, worth trying. After that I think if we couldn't solve the problem with new driver by ourself, maybe a bug report ?

Here is Xorg.0.log I collected from another lock-up, really wired when think about it, as it happens exactly like yesterday morning: lock-up in less than 20 minutes after I first start my computer but working fine all night last night. Maybe something to do with winter weather down here New Zealand or I am just thinking too much   :Surprised: 

[code:1:4482bc379c]X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux PengGentoo 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 21 09:14:23 NZST 2008 i686

Build Date: 13 June 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 18 06:47:41 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e25c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01ea card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 134d,7891 card 134d,0001 rev 02 class 07,03,04 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4a49 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4a69 card 0000,0001 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6003000 - 0xe6003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6003000 - 0xe6003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6003000 - 0xe6003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 6.9.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 4.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600, ATI RV610,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI RV610,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610, ATI RV670,

	ATI Radeon HD3870, ATI Radeon HD3850, ATI RV670,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6003000 - 0xe6003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6003000 - 0xe6003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[25] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000e5000000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4a49)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

	SubsystemVendorID: 0x0000 SubsystemID: 0x0000

	IOBaseAddress: 0xd000

	Filename: 420G3540.I2P

	BIOS Bootup Message: 

RADEON X800/X850 SERIES              

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 350000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 500000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 200000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.28.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2560x1200

(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 50000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 350.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=50000; xclk=40000

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping Component Video

(II) RADEON(0): Bios Connector table: 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0: DDCType-0x64, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-1, hpd_mask-0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Port3: DDCType-0x68, DACType-2, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-2, hpd_mask-0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): TMDS PLL from BIOS: 16500 b011c

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- 0x68

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 11f  Serial#: 1296707897

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 15

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H9NY413119

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d1f0139314a4d

(II) RADEON(0): 	0f0f01036c261e782a6f86a25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0): 	1a4f54bfef808180714f010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0): 	1300782d1100001e000000fd00384b1e

(II) RADEON(0): 	510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0): 	0048394e593431333131390a2020005c

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 11f  Serial#: 1296707897

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 15

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H9NY413119

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d1f0139314a4d

(II) RADEON(0): 	0f0f01036c261e782a6f86a25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0): 	1a4f54bfef808180714f010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0): 	1300782d1100001e000000fd00384b1e

(II) RADEON(0): 	510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0): 	0048394e593431333131390a2020005c

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Dac detection success

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 11f  Serial#: 1296707897

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 15

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H9NY413119

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d1f0139314a4d

(II) RADEON(0): 	0f0f01036c261e782a6f86a25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0): 	1a4f54bfef808180714f010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0): 	1300782d1100001e000000fd00384b1e

(II) RADEON(0): 	510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0): 	0048394e593431333131390a2020005c

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 11f  Serial#: 1296707897

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2005  Week: 15

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H9NY413119

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d1f0139314a4d

(II) RADEON(0): 	0f0f01036c261e782a6f86a25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0): 	1a4f54bfef808180714f010101010101

(II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0): 	1300782d1100001e000000fd00384b1e

(II) RADEON(0): 	510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0): 	0048394e593431333131390a2020005c

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

in RADEONProbeOutputModes

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 287

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-0

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II&Last edited by pstar on Sat Jul 19, 2008 3:02 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## mjf55

Looks like your post was cut off.  perhaps putting it in {code}{/code} would work (changing {} to [] ).   We should both file bug reposts as they appear to be different, yours hanging after 20 minutes, mine failing to start.

----------

## pstar

Hi Mark , for some reason I don't know neither '[code' '[/code] nor {code} {/code} will work, I think the forums system cut off post if it is longer than 1000 lines?

And change AGP to 4x mode doesn't help either. I am going back to 6.6.3 and a bug report is on the way.

----------

## pstar

Ok, I am trying add 'noapic' when loading kernel and recompile my kernel with 'CONFIG_NO_HZ' disabled now. And I think recompile my kernel is unnecessary as looks like 'nohz=off' while load kernel will do.

Edit: not working for me either.

----------

## TemplarKnight

I have the same problem. Did u find any solution?

----------

## pstar

 *TemplarKnight wrote:*   

> I have the same problem. Did u find any solution?

 

No, as I've upgrade my PC last year with all the core components changed, but someone suggested that I could try newer x11-drm (such as 20080710) as it worked for him, if you haven't try, other than that there didn't seems any solumtion.

I am feeling it somehow related to my particular hardware, it works reliable without reboot for days but from  time to time will got random errors during emerge and when I emerge again it will work.

----------

